# New Legacy Ornamental Mill "THE REVO"



## Pen Man (Oct 28, 2006)

Does any one know how the Pen MANDREL goes on to the New Legacy Ornamental Mill "THE REVO" buy now at a reduced. I have spent 7hr putting this --- together and now I can not tell how the Manderal go's on.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 28, 2006)

Now _that's_ a problem I wish I had!


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 28, 2006)

Tom, I don't have the Revo, but it looks like a shrunk model 900. It should just be a #2 morse taper and same thread size as the Jet mini. It should just slide into the hole.


----------



## Pen Man (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Tom, I don't have the Revo, but it looks like a shrunk model 900. It should just be a #2 morse taper and same thread size as the Jet mini. It should just slide into the hole.


 No they said and sent me a double ended one I asked if it took a #1 or #2 and they said no


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 28, 2006)

Well I guess you will have to watch the video again []
It took me a whole day to put my 900 together and that was with watching the 
video and replaying it [:0]

Good luck with the new machine, can't wait to see what you come up with.
Assuming you get the mandrel on []


----------



## chigdon (Oct 28, 2006)

What is the one they made (some people have it) that is smaller than this.  Do they still make it and does the revo do more or is it just bigger?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2006)

The 300 is history as far as I can see on their site.  It looks like the Revo is an upgraded 300 to allow for more flexibility such as left and right twists. tapers, etc.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Lou.  I have been tempted for a while although the 300 was a lot less expensive.


----------



## Pen Man (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />What is the one they made (some people have it) that is smaller than this.  Do they still make it and does the revo do more or is it just bigger?



I think it is a big peace of S--t,[!] I am sending it back,[] they said you would not have to do much sanding what ever. The wheels track all over.I will lose from shiping $300.00 Also it was A model 200 you guys are talking about and out in Charm Ohio a lumber yard has 4 of them


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 29, 2006)

If I remember right that was one of the things that Anthony has talked about before---THE Joys of Sanding.


----------

